# Time Lapse Movie Software



## Hillsilly (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm going to try my hand at making time lapse movies. Just wondering what your favourite software is? Can you recommend some software that allows you to zoom and pan but is also suitable for a beginner? I currently have Photoshop CS4 (non-extended version) and Lightroom if that makes a difference.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 21, 2012)

you can use lightroom to do it

here is a tutorial thats easy to follow

Timelapse photography tips from start to end


----------



## Kcray85 (Dec 21, 2012)

LRTimelapse is a good add on for light room


----------



## tron (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks. Easy and useful tutorial.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Dec 21, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> you can use lightroom to do it
> 
> here is a tutorial thats easy to follow
> 
> Timelapse photography tips from start to end


Great video, thanks for posting it. I have been meaning to try out timelapse for fun. I am using LR4, does anyone know if I should use the same templates as they are using for LR3? I googled it, but couldn't find any information of value.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Dec 21, 2012)

I generate my full resolution timelapse in QT PRo, I then take it into after effects to apply any moves with bezier ramping.

Not straightforward and not cheap, but it's what works best for me.


----------

